# "pinup" themed fantasy/sci-fi/horror art



## KateWalker

I'm a big fan of pinup art/artists, old and modern. Older being artists like Varga, current, being artists like Olivia. 

I like that so many of the pinup artists, used/use sci-fi and fantasy themes in their artwork. Whether it's a buxom lady being captured by a monster from the 50's, or the current crop of artists who have such amazing backgrounds and costumes in their paintings. 

One of my all time favorites, is *Rowena Morrill*. She disappeared for awhile, but I've found new stuff by her online. She's not a pinup artist per say, but she's had many pinup themes in her work. (a lot of her art is fantasy themed)

Rowena also puts a lot of humor in her art, as you can see below...


----------



## KateWalker

I also love _Sorayama's_ classic "lady robots"


----------



## KateWalker

_Drew Posada_, combines a specific digital/painting technique to achieve the sharp, crisp feel to his artwork.


----------



## KateWalker

*WARNING:* If you look up some of these artists online, some of their artwork is very graphic and/or sexual in nature. 

I just wanted to post the more "toned down" stuff, of pinup artists I love, that have sci-fi, fantasy, or horror themes. I can't post direct links to their own web sites due to the graphic nature of some of their art. 

Just wanted to mention that, in case you're easily offended by certain sexual themes in artwork, if you look up more of their stuff online. Just wanted to give you some kind of warning. 

_(I just love their sci-fi, fantasy, horror related paintings, and wanted to share some with you that are more "appropriate" for this board)_


----------



## KateWalker

Another artist, I've loved for years is _Olivia_. She has many fantasy themed paintings with her ladies, and likes to turn her models into animal/human hybrids sometimes like this one below...

Her pinup art is pretty tame overall, and sticks more to the "classic" style of the old pinup artists from years ago, but with a modern twist. She does a lot of paintings of Bettie Page for example.


----------



## Pyan

It's Nesa!

Keep them coming, Kate...I'm afraid my knowledge of this subject stops at Boris Vallejo, Roger Dean and Chris Foss....


----------



## KateWalker

One of my newest favorite pinup artists over the past few years, is _Armando Huerta. _His art is classic pinup in nature but much more "sexualized", and all his ladies quite well endowed. (therefore, I can only post a few of his things here) 

Most of his stuff is just straight pinup style, but he's been painting more stuff with "sci-fi" or "fantasy" themed costumes on his girls lately. 

He did a version of Wonder Woman with B-movie queen and model Julie Strain that I just love since I'm a comic book fan.


[URL=http://imageshack.us]
	
[/URL]



I enjoy a lot of artwork I see in Heavy Metal. They feature a lot of fantasy and sci-fi artists along with their more "adult" art. They used one of his paintings for a cover.



[URL=http://imageshack.us]
	
[/URL]


----------



## KateWalker

pyan said:


> It's Nesa!
> 
> Keep them coming, Kate...I'm afraid my knowledge of this subject stops at Boris Vallejo, Roger Dean and Chris Foss....




I do like some stuff by Vallejo. I remember his stuff growing up as a kid. However, I like his current wife's paintings much more, _Julie Bell_. I believe she started out as one of his models, then an art protege and has became a very good painter in her own right. (personally, I like her stuff better then his)


----------



## KateWalker

_Jennifer Janesko,_ is anther great pinup artist I love. Her stuff is much more similar to Olivia's style. Here's some "fantasy" themed stuff by her... 


[URL=http://imageshack.us]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://imageshack.us]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://imageshack.us]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Connavar

KateWalker said:


> _Drew Posada_, combines a specific digital/painting technique to achieve the sharp, crisp feel to his artwork.




The second one looks great !

Smoking and dangerous looking.

I would read a comic with her


----------



## KateWalker

[URL=http://imageshack.us]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://imageshack.us]
	
[/URL]



(I like mermaids)


----------



## scalem X

I like mermaids too, but it's their water fetish, which annoys me.

From the ones shown here, Janesko is my favourite.


----------



## KateWalker

[URL=http://imageshack.us]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://imageshack.us]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://imageshack.us]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://imageshack.us]
	
[/URL]


----------



## KateWalker

scalem X said:


> I like mermaids too, but it's their water fetish, which annoys me.
> 
> From the ones shown here, Janesko is my favourite.





Yeah, I like her too. Her stuff is very "soft".


----------



## KateWalker

[URL=http://imageshack.us]
	
[/URL]


----------



## KateWalker

[URL=http://imageshack.us]
	
[/URL]


----------



## KateWalker

[URL=http://imageshack.us]
	
[/URL]


----------

